# Bucks prefer playoffs to lottery



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> So it's a question Bucks fans are weighing these days. Would it be better to go back to the playoffs for a second straight season, or take the chance of getting some lottery luck and nabbing the first pick in the draft?
> 
> Bucks coach Scott Skiles admitted it's difficult to know which is the right option for the franchise in the long term, although he made it clear the team will fight hard to reach the playoffs.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/117981899.html

I think the sooner Bogut stops playing for the year, the better off this team is for next year.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

This. He really just needs to rest up and rehabilitate his arm, so I can be efficient on offense like he was last year. And really if was playing like that, this would be a totally different team, IMO.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

This draft is going to be awful, but so is the lower end of the Eastern conference this season, so even if they rest Bogut, they could still end up making the playoffs by accident. I know there have been injuries, but there is still talent on the roster, and they've really underperformed for the most part.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

they should just give the 1 seed a bye.. we dont deserve to make the playoffs.. we would really push the seahawks for worst playoff team in sports history


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

JonMatrix said:


> This draft is going to be awful, but so is the lower end of the Eastern conference this season, so even if they rest Bogut, they could still end up making the playoffs by accident. I know there have been injuries, but there is still talent on the roster, and they've really underperformed for the most part.


I don't think they're going to accidentally fall into the playoffs. Someone else will get injured pretty soon, it's that kind of season.


----------

